# Long Term Rental Costs



## PND (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi All - Please forgive me if this should not be a new thread - maybe I should have posted elsewhere - but I am new to this forum (new to all forums, come to that!) so not really sure what the right approach is.

My wife and I are looking to rent out our house in England next year and use the income to fund a long term rental in Andalucia. We want to be handy for Gibraltar, Sotogrande and Tarifa - so thought the Jimena de la Frontera - Gaucin - Casares area? We figure inland we will get a little more for our money than on the coast? We are scouring the internet looking for a finca; furnished; 2-3 bedrooms; some sort of garden (we will have a dog - Border Collie); maybe even a pool? Dont really want to be on an urbanisation (?) - we'd prefer a little privacy, but not total seclusion!

So - to the point! We figure we will have about 1,000 euros a month for rent - maybe a little more but that depends on what other bills we will have to pay as tenants. Is electricity and gas fiercely expensive? Water? Is there a council tax equivalent we will have to pay? What are all the 'hidden' costs of long term rental in Spain?

Really grateful if some of you more experienced ex-pats could find the time to offer your thoughts to a newbie!

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PND said:


> Hi All - Please forgive me if this should not be a new thread - maybe I should have posted elsewhere - but I am new to this forum (new to all forums, come to that!) so not really sure what the right approach is.
> 
> My wife and I are looking to rent out our house in England next year and use the income to fund a long term rental in Andalucia. We want to be handy for Gibraltar, Sotogrande and Tarifa - so thought the Jimena de la Frontera - Gaucin - Casares area? We figure inland we will get a little more for our money than on the coast? We are scouring the internet looking for a finca; furnished; 2-3 bedrooms; some sort of garden (we will have a dog - Border Collie); maybe even a pool? Dont really want to be on an urbanisation (?) - we'd prefer a little privacy, but not total seclusion!
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you're in the right place 

have a look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/96966-bills.html for general costs of bills etc.

I'm not sure what you mean by 'hidden'

we've rented for 8 years, & I think the important thing is to be clear at the outset in the rental contract, as to who is responsible for what costs

for example....if you're renting furnished, & the washing machine dies of old age - who repairs it? IMO the owner, but if you smash the glass coffee table - then you replace it

structural stuff & things like boilers would be the owner's responsibility

make sure you know who is responsible for looking after the garden & pool - sometimes the tenant has to DIY or pay for someone to do it, sometimes the owner bears the costs - get it written into the contract

basura, (what the payment for rubbish collection is known as) could be either the tenant's or the owner's responsibility, likewise community charges - so make sure the contract is clear

one point - the contract _must_ be in Spanish, so if your Spanish isn't great, get an independent translation - I've seen translations by agents/owners that bear very little resemblance to the original Spanish, to the extent that they say something completely different!


----------



## PND (Dec 3, 2011)

*Thanks.....*

Xabiachica - Thanks for your quick reply.....Very helpful - particularly the advice to get the contract independantly translated. Don't suppose you know or could recommend any agents in the area we are looking in? Any other top tips for consideration? Thanks again - much appreciated.
Phil


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you're looking at a finca you may want to know who is responsible for the road leading up to it, what the fuel is ie gas in bottles (often used in Spain), a tank of what ever it is they put in those tanks and who does the contract for those. Also the pool and garden; who pays for maintance or are you going to do it yourself...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would be very wary of delightful rustic fincas hidden away up rural tracks.
You may find you are cut off during heavy rainfall or even be in the path of mudslides.
As Jo will tell you.
For 1000 euros for basic rent I doubt you'll get a villa with pool in this area but who knows, it's a renter's market. 
We got a reduction of 500 euros a month on the rent for our villa but we had been model tenants for over a year and we pay our rent in two chunks.
You could try bargaining in that way for a reduction.
On top of our rent we need another 500 euros approx.per month for electricity, water, telephone, internet,Sky tv and enough diesel for our 4x4 for a month.
I thought these outgoings were a tad excessive but after consulting friends with similar properties it seems it's reasonable.
We don't need air-con in the summer as the house is spacious and well-ventilated but it's often colder indoors than out in winter.
We live in a small friendly village between Marbella and Estepona, on a 'normal' street, not a 'urb' or whatever they're called.


----------



## PND (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys - All rwally good stuff. Dare I say - keep 'em coming?! Very grateful. Any recommendations on good letting agents?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I believe you would be better off renting privately and without signing a contract (at least initially) because you might not like your accommodation or its location. Many people find their ideal rented property only to find that they made a mistake for a variety of reasons. They are locked into an agreement and have to wait months and months before they move out.

Your local newspaper or supermarket could have an ad for what you want but you may not realise it. Perhaps the ad is for short term summer accommodation? But, it might be worthwhile to contact the holiday home owner. If he/she is not prepared to let long term, then perhaps he/she knows of somebody who does.

Very often you will find that private owners rent their property inclusive of all utilities like electricity, water, refuse, community etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I would be very wary of delightful rustic fincas hidden away up rural tracks.
> You may find you are cut off during heavy rainfall or even be in the path of mudslides.
> As Jo will tell you.


Oh yes, Jo will tell you NOT to go for delightful hidden down back lane country fincas!!! We rented a beautiful villa in the middle of nowhere - the track leading down to it was actually quite well built and the dip at the bottom of it - a dried out river bed wasnt something we thought about in the summer when we first rented it. Then the rains came!! We were totally flooded in for days at a time, ~I couldnt get out to do any shopping, get the kids to school, or even pick up my husband from the airport (he commuted to the UK for work). The electricity was also "iffy" and when it rained it would cut out. At one point we ran out of bottled gas so had no heating or hot water for several days and the worse thing was my dog desperately needed to get to the vets and............ well he died

We moved from there as soon as we could and moved to a town/urbanicaion which was much better. The good thing about renting tho is that you can "up sticks" cos quite frankly, I think we all have our ideals of how we want to live in Spain, but the reality isnt always what we think it will be.

Anyway, in answer to some of your other questions, generally the rent you pay will include "community tax", but not utility bills. You can negotiate a price, the usual fees involved are one months deposit one month up front and half a months finders fee for the agent, And as xabiachica says, the contract must be written in Spanish to be legal


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leper said:


> I believe you would be better off renting privately and without signing a contract (at least initially) because you might not like your accommodation or its location. Many people find their ideal rented property only to find that they made a mistake for a variety of reasons. They are locked into an agreement and have to wait months and months before they move out.
> 
> Your local newspaper or supermarket could have an ad for what you want but you may not realise it. Perhaps the ad is for short term summer accommodation? But, it might be worthwhile to contact the holiday home owner. If he/she is not prepared to let long term, then perhaps he/she knows of somebody who does.
> 
> Very often you will find that private owners rent their property inclusive of all utilities like electricity, water, refuse, community etc.


why not sign a contract - I agree with renting direct from the owner rather than using an agent if at all possible - but why not sign a contract?????

you're only locked in for as long as a month - the legally required notice period according to the LAU (link in the 'useful links' sticky)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> why not sign a contract - I agree with renting direct from the owner rather than using an agent if at all possible - but why not sign a contract?????
> 
> you're only locked in for as long as a month - the legally required notice period according to the LAU (link in the 'useful links' sticky)


.... and not signing a contract can be dangerous for both the landlord and the tenant. It gives no one any rights and for the landlord that could mean a real fight to evict if it came to it. IME when you're new to Spain its far safer and easier to use an agent. I found them invaluable when we first moved to Spain. They acted as translators, helped us with all the paperwork needed, the transfer and organising of telephones, internet, electricy etc, introduced us to other expats, showed us around and generally were there if we had a problem. So my advise would be to find an agent you "gel" with

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> .... and not signing a contract can be dangerous for both the landlord and the tenant. It gives no one any rights and for the landlord that could mean a real fight to evict if it came to it. IME when you're new to Spain its far safer and easier to use an agent. I found them invaluable when we first moved to Spain. They acted as translators, helped us with all the paperwork needed, the transfer and organising of telephones, internet, electricy etc, introduced us to other expats, showed us around and generally were there if we had a problem. So my advise would be to find an agent you "gel" with
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, if you can find a good agent to help you when you first arrive they are worth their weight in gold :clap2:

unfortunately, as you know, they aren't all like that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> unfortunately, as you know, they aren't all like that


TRUE!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Leper said:


> I believe you would be better off renting privately and without signing a contract (at least initially) because you might not like your accommodation or its location. Many people find their ideal rented property only to find that they made a mistake for a variety of reasons. They are locked into an agreement and have to wait months and months before they move out.
> 
> Your local newspaper or supermarket could have an ad for what you want but you may not realise it. Perhaps the ad is for short term summer accommodation? But, it might be worthwhile to contact the holiday home owner. If he/she is not prepared to let long term, then perhaps he/she knows of somebody who does.
> 
> Very often you will find that private owners rent their property inclusive of all utilities like electricity, water, refuse, community etc.


Hi, you must know the right people, I've never heard of a landlord including electricity in bills on a long term rent. On holiday rentals yes. 
Look in local supermarkets for advertising boards, and ask locals in local cafes etc, Spanish are nosey and if there's an apt or chalet nearby them available for lease, they would know.


----------



## PND (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks all - It really is a pleasure to see that folks still care enough to take the time to help others with advice. I'm sure lots of these lessons you are offering have been learned 'the hard way' (Jo and her road!) so it is lovely to see that you don't want others to make the same mistakes. 
We are now in touch with an agent in Jimena (a Brit) who seems to think that we will be able to get what we want for our budget. That said, it is early doors, so we are keeping options open on the coast. 
This really is an excellent forum - loads of info on it. 

I have seen reference on this forum to an S1 (?) - some sort of medical form we should take with us. Is this in addition to the EHIC - or has it been replaced by the EHIC? 

I also saw reference to having to get a car locally registered after 6 months. Is that right. If we are there for a year, we assumed the car would remain on GB plates and we would have to negotiate with our UK insurance company for extended use overseas. 

I also thought this way we would simply keep the 'deflectors' on the lights....and avoid the expense of having to replace headlights. 

Sorry to keep asking........

Phil


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PND said:


> Thanks all - It really is a pleasure to see that folks still care enough to take the time to help others with advice. I'm sure lots of these lessons you are offering have been learned 'the hard way' (Jo and her road!) so it is lovely to see that you don't want others to make the same mistakes.
> We are now in touch with an agent in Jimena (a Brit) who seems to think that we will be able to get what we want for our budget. That said, it is early doors, so we are keeping options open on the coast.
> This really is an excellent forum - loads of info on it.
> 
> ...


One of our regular posters on here owns a bar in Jimena, "Jimenato"
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: jimenato so I'm sure he'll help advise you on the "ins and outs", "goods and bads" of the area

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> One of our regular posters on here owns a bar in Jimena, "Jimenato"
> Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: jimenato so I'm sure he'll help advise you on the "ins and outs", "goods and bads" of the area
> 
> Jo xxx


That's me!!:welcome:

The area you are looking at is very large - I don't think one agent will cover it all. Jimena itself covers three sizable villages

A couple of general points to add to the good advice already given; try to deal in the Spanish rather than expat rental market - Brits expect to collect high rents - Spanish are far more realistic. (oddly, the opposite is true of the sales market - Brits will reduce the price to what will sell where the Spanish rarely do ).
Also a British agent may well expect the owner to pay him a commission monthly which of course will be passed straight on to you in the rent. In the Spanish system it will probably be you who pays the agent - usually a one-off fee of half a months rent.

As to Jimena, 1000 Euros rent will get you just about any house in the area and in these troubled times you might even find a small villa on the coast.

I'll PM you about local rental agents.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmm - can't PM you - probably because you're too new - not enough posts or something. Any way that can be overcome? :confused2:


----------



## PND (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for your quick response - and to Jo for the intro! Was just checking out your bar on Facebook - looks like it will make a good 'local'. If it's not too cheeky I'll send you a friend request on FB.....
I will look out for your PM ref local agents. Very much appreciated. Bone question for the day......do PMs appear in my Hotmail account or do I access them on the forum? Told you I was new to all this.......!
Phil


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Hmm - can't PM you - probably because you're too new - not enough posts or something. Any way that can be overcome? :confused2:


You can recommend on the forum, but be careful not to name or shame

Jo xxx


----------



## PND (Dec 3, 2011)

Just saw your post ref PMs. I'll try to add you as a FB friend - that way we can communicate on that means and exchange email addresses privately. Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

PND said:


> Just saw your post ref PMs. I'll try to add you as a FB friend - that way we can communicate on that means and exchange email addresses privately. Thanks.



You should be able to send and receive private messages after making 5 posts - so you're there!!! Give it half an hour or maybe log out and log in again???

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> You can recommend on the forum, but be careful not to name or shame
> 
> Jo xxx


Who, me?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Who, me?



Yes you lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was wondering how ppl find it to settle in spain when u are only renting instead of buying. many ppl say u should rent before buying. But for those that did did u find it difficult to see the house as a home more than just a holiday home as you couldnt put your own stamp on the place with your own furniture etc. does it make it harder to settle than if you bought a house outright


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lucie123 said:


> I was wondering how ppl find it to settle in spain when u are only renting instead of buying. many ppl say u should rent before buying. But for those that did did u find it difficult to see the house as a home more than just a holiday home as you couldnt put your own stamp on the place with your own furniture etc. does it make it harder to settle than if you bought a house outright



It didnt make any difference. Its no different to the millions of people who normally rent in the UK. Once you've got a few familiar things around you and you are there with your family, it feels like home. Ok, so you cant decorate or change things, but thats not important. You have the keys, you can shut the door on the world and feel at home. And of course if you dont like it once the novelty has worn off you can simply move on

Jo xxx


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks jo. i guess i ask the question cause you are moving to a new country rather than if u were just renting in the uk and u may think that renting will make it harder to settle and put u off staying in spain when infact its more a case of just wanting a permanant residence to totally make your own. so i sometimes think would it be better to jump in with both feet. presuming of course you have decided the area u want to be in. one of our issues is do with do u go for a villa more out in the country.although we are only looking at ones near to towns and the coast with the land and veggie patch etc or do u go for a town house. we dont want to be on an urbanisation so that cuts down our options. we are going out in march to have a look at villas/townhouses to try and get a feel for what we went even though we arent in a postion to buy. because i guess the only way to get an idea for what you want is to go and see some houses and locations


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lucie123 said:


> Thanks jo. i guess i ask the question cause you are moving to a new country rather than if u were just renting in the uk and u may think that renting will make it harder to settle and put u off staying in spain when infact its more a case of just wanting a permanant residence to totally make your own. so i sometimes think would it be better to jump in with both feet. presuming of course you have decided the area u want to be in. one of our issues is do with do u go for a villa more out in the country.although we are only looking at ones near to towns and the coast with the land and veggie patch etc or do u go for a town house. we dont want to be on an urbanisation so that cuts down our options. we are going out in march to have a look at villas/townhouses to try and get a feel for what we went even though we arent in a postion to buy. because i guess the only way to get an idea for what you want is to go and see some houses and locations


All I can say is that we originally planned to sell our UK house and buy in Spain, but due to the property market in the UK at the time and that my grown up daughters suggested they rent our UK house from us, we decided to rent in Spain and THANK HEAVENS we did!! Everything I thought we wanted in Spain turned out to be a real pain, even silly things like we wanted a south facing terrace and bedroom - wrong! We wanted to live in the countryside - very wrong. We wanted to be close to a local bar - wrong, We wanted a big house - wrong! In fact after a year, everything we had wanted from our life in Spain wasnt what we wanted once the novelty had worn off. So I would never recommend anyone to buy straight away - its a waste of time and money, especially as houses over there are so difficult and expensive to sell 

Jo xxx


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks. its a real help hearing from ppl who done it and got the t.shirt. like u say u have to think of the novelty wearing offf. having a villa and land is nice but do u want be driving along tracks in the dark and rain. i guess its about making compromises unless u have a lotto win!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucie123 said:


> Thanks. its a real help hearing from ppl who done it and got the t.shirt. like u say u have to think of the novelty wearing offf. having a villa and land is nice but do u want be driving along tracks in the dark and rain. i guess its about making compromises unless u have a lotto win!


We've been here 8 years and still rent. It has given us the flexibility to move around ad thrbkids have grown up and changed schools, and as our needs have changed. We did very nearly buy in our first year....the dream villa in the hills.... Thank god we didn't ....we'd be spending more time driving here there and everywhere than anything else, especially now the kids want to be out and about.
Renting has never made us feel unsettled, as jojo says, when you have some of your own things around you, you can make it home.


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> We've been here 8 years and still rent. It has given us the flexibility to move around ad thrbkids have grown up and changed schools, and as our needs have changed. We did very nearly buy in our first year....the dream villa in the hills.... Thank god we didn't ....we'd be spending more time driving here there and everywhere than anything else, especially now the kids want to be out and about.
> Renting has never made us feel unsettled, as jojo says, when you have some of your own things around you, you can make it home.


Have u kept a property in uk to rent or did u sell up? i guess theres the xtra worry or hassle of renting out your house in the uk ontop of starting in a new country


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lucie123 said:


> Have u kept a property in uk to rent or did u sell up? i guess theres the xtra worry or hassle of renting out your house in the uk ontop of starting in a new country



Most people I know who rent, also have a property in the UK which they rent out. It covers the mortgage or the cost of the rent in Spain. Agents will look after it all for you and some agents will even guarantee the rental, so that even if the house is left empty for a few weeks between tenants, you still get money coming in. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucie123 said:


> Have u kept a property in uk to rent or did u sell up? i guess theres the xtra worry or hassle of renting out your house in the uk ontop of starting in a new country


we sold up

I'm not sure I would now - but it was the right thing to do at the time


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Lucie, 
Renting is the way to go, less chance of being caught in negative equity etc.

However, I am all for short term renting (at long term prices though) with an immediate break of agreement if necessary.

Somebody asked earlier about inclusive utilities in rental. Yes, these are possible and are with trust of landlord and tenant. (PM me if you wish).

A good agent is valuable but a bad one is a disaster.

But, for anybody going to Spain on a long term mission ensure you see your accommodation and region first during the off season. Buying or Renting in a ghost-town is expensive and stupid.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> we sold up
> 
> I'm not sure I would now - but it was the right thing to do at the time


As did we. 
We have never regretted it. We were so lucky as we sold houses and business premises ...on the eve of the crisis, 2007.
It took a while to get used to not having our own property but we gradually began to realise that in 2011 the old adage 'safe as houses' has become a myth.
We have all our furniture and other household effects and we've taken it wherever we've travelled, prompting a gay friend to remark that our furniture had seen more of Europe than he had.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> As did we.
> We have never regretted it. We were so lucky as we sold houses and business premises ...on the eve of the crisis, 2007.
> It took a while to get used to not having our own property but we gradually began to realise that in 2011 the old adage 'safe as houses' has become a myth.
> We have all our furniture and other household effects and we've taken it wherever we've travelled, prompting a gay friend to remark that our furniture had seen more of Europe than he had.


we've never regretted it really, either 

what I meant was, when we sold in 2003 we got a very good price - made a huge profit (although the guy who bought from us also made a huge profit 2 years later)

I was thinking more that the market isn't that great atm - and chances are there wouldn't be much left after the mortgage was paid off for many people - so it in that case would make sense to hold onto it & let it out

it has felt odd not owning poverty - but it has also given us a sense of freedom, as I said - we may have stayed in the same town, but have moved to different parts of it as our wants/needs have changed


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> we've never regretted it really, either
> 
> what I meant was, when we sold in 2003 we got a very good price - made a huge profit (although the guy who bought from us also made a huge profit 2 years later)
> 
> ...




Was that a Freudian slip??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Was that a Freudian slip??


Oops! Damn predictive text.

I put in 'jojo' earlier and it gave me 'honk'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> Lucie,
> Renting is the way to go, less chance of being caught in negative equity etc.
> 
> However, I am all for short term renting (at long term prices though) with an immediate break of agreement if necessary.
> ...


Short term renting at long term prices?
Breaking contractual agreements 'immediately' if 'necessary'....
Now who was it who said landlords have all the rights??
You have reminded me why we sold our few rental properties a decade ago...

There are many very pleasant locations in Spain that are unaffected by tourist 'seasons'.
Visiting some of the more popular tourist spots in high season could put you off, never mind ghost towns in the off season.
As for rents inclusive of utilities...frankly, as a landlord that is something I would never agree to and as a tenant would be wary of.
Better for both parties to have tenants' control of their own utilities with bills in the tenant's name.
I'm not sure but I believe the owner of the property is liable for all unpaid utility bills anyway....is that correct?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I'm getting some bad press here, but, I brought it on myself. I should have explained:-
(a) You make a deal with the landlord/agent to rent a place for a month, but with an option to rent it for a further month with another option to extend again. If you like the place then ensure you are entitled to a rebate for the first month's rental because you are now getting into long term letting. Obviously, if you vacate during the first month you pay up.

(b) Make a deal to vacate at no more than a week's notice during your first 3 month term of renting. This ensures that you rent for a month at a time and can "walk" from the arrangement within say the first 3 months. Remember a month's notice usually means you are giving a month's notice from whatever date you decide. I am not suggesting an underhand arrangement.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

"_Somebody asked earlier about inclusive utilities in rental. Yes, these are possible and are with trust of landlord and tenant. "_

My daughter has an allowance added to her rent each month for electric, by agreement between her and the landlord, and it is written into the contract. It is an allowance only based on a reasonable estimate of usage. The landlord emails her copies of the bill and any additional amount due, or refund, will be made periodically.

This is a nice easy option when you new arrive and one les thing to worry about.

It is worth considering, though, that if your rent and utilities are paid cash to the landlord, or by some similar method other than direct debit from your bank account, you will not be helping yourself build up a new Spanish credit rating.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> I'm getting some bad press here, but, I brought it on myself. I should have explained:-
> (a) You make a deal with the landlord/agent to rent a place for a month, but with an option to rent it for a further month with another option to extend again. If you like the place then ensure you are entitled to a rebate for the first month's rental because you are now getting into long term letting. Obviously, if you vacate during the first month you pay up.
> 
> (b) Make a deal to vacate at no more than a week's notice during your first 3 month term of renting. This ensures that you rent for a month at a time and can "walk" from the arrangement within say the first 3 months. Remember a month's notice usually means you are giving a month's notice from whatever date you decide. I am not suggesting an underhand arrangement.




As for a)....why should any landlord accept such a deal? Most landlords will offer a temporada -eleven month contract -with option to extend if both parties agree.
I guess if the rental market is that dire then any deal is better than none but I would guess that many people who let property here rely on the rental income to pay their mortgage so that kind of deal is a big no-no.

and b) again, why on earth should any landlord accept such an unfavourable deal, even at times like this? Who would want the inconvenience of having to readvertise, interview tenants, change utility contracts and so on every other month?

With respect, I wonder if you have ever been a landlord? I have, in more than one country, and have always played by the rules and expected my tenants to do likewise. Renting is a business, not a hobby, and many people depend on rental income for more than just 'extras'.
I can't imagine that any sensible landlord, however desperate for tenants, would agree to the arrangements you describe which are weighted 100% in the tenants' favour.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> As for a)....why should any landlord accept such a deal? Most landlords will offer a temporada -eleven month contract -with option to extend if both parties agree.
> I guess if the rental market is that dire then any deal is better than none but I would guess that many people who let property here rely on the rental income to pay their mortgage so that kind of deal is a big no-no.
> 
> and b) again, why on earth should any landlord accept such an unfavourable deal, even at times like this? Who would want the inconvenience of having to readvertise, interview tenants, change utility contracts and so on every other month?
> ...


The Original Poster asked for advice and I gave it as honestly as I could. I was trying to help him in his move.

(a) I neversaid landlords should accept such a deal. This is up to any individual landlord.

(b) Again the utilities issue is another item that can change from landlord to landlord.

(c) I am a landlord.

(d) I realise any possible long-term tenant would have reservations before signing a long-term contract.

Remember one thing though, the recession is in its infancy in Spain. Things are going to get a lot worse. Four years ago in Ireland the country was awash with money and suddenly the whole situation came tumbling down. Politicians informed us there was a soft landing once we met our debt "front-loaded." What lies our situation is getting worse.

Many Irish hotels refused to reduce their prices at the start of our recession. These have since closed forever. Those hotels who reduced their prices are doing good business. For anybody wanting to come to Ireland forget the internet prices for a hotel room. Ring the hotel and any reasonable offer will be accepted, believe me.

The market situation is changing in Spain and I predict that in the not too distant future tenants will be able to demand better terms. If landlords and other associated people with the industry dont change then there is only one way they will go.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> The Original Poster asked for advice and I gave it as honestly as I could. I was trying to help him in his move.
> 
> (a) I neversaid landlords should accept such a deal. This is up to any individual landlord.
> 
> ...


I hear what you say but I would hazard a guess that the typical landlord in Spain, on the Costas at least, is not a rapacious property company of the likes of, say, Freshwater, but an individual who bought (perhaps beyond their means) and relies on rental income to pay the mortgage. No way are they an 'industry'.
They cannot afford the kind of instability you describe.
As for reducing prices, that is all well and good...up to a point where you become what my business owner OH calls 'busy fools'. There is a point at which you cut your losses and get out.
I guess when you refer to 'deals' you are referring to tenants seeking furnished property. Tenants of furnished property can up and off whenever, deal or no deal. We NEVER let any of our properties whether in the UK or abroad furnished.
I honestly don't think you can make a meaningful comparison between the situation of hotels in Ireland and small-time renters in Spain.


----------



## ciccia (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting this thread as I have just arrived and have found reading it very helpful.:clap2:


----------

